# Does hcl gas make magnesium Chloride?



## Gale (Nov 13, 2022)

If there is excess MGS04 in MDMA HCl, is it still MGS04 or is does it change to magnesium chloride which is SS in acetone. I ask this because I have been using Methanol to filter out Epsom salts in a glass buhcner to obtain little to none impurity from the Epsom salt. Its too time consuming to dissolve large amounts in methanol and filter it off... 

I will be making sure I filter off mgs04 I'm learning to use much less now and filter it off (facepalm)


----------

